
Chris Burniske, Jack Tatar: Cryptoassets: buy the Bitcoin bubble in October 2017 - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2019/09/14/chris-burniske-jack-tatar-cryptoassets-telling-retirees-to-buy-into-the-bitcoin-bubble-in-october-2017/
======
gwern
On 1 October 2017, the price of Bitcoin was $4,300. The current price is
$10,366. My heart goes out to those retirees who bought in.

